# What is the closest to shore you can sink an artificial reef?



## wareagle900 (Feb 24, 2009)

as the title says. What is the closest to shore that you can sink a reef?


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't have my GPS to get exact distances but the closest corners of the LARRS areas are about 15 miles from the pass.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

It's 12 or 12.5 miles to the closest corner of the West LAARS and 13 to the East. You must go 1/4 mil inside of the border after that.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Anywhere if you don't get caught...!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Depends where it "falls" off the boat:doh other then that a little over 12 miles.


----------



## mullet slayer (Aug 5, 2009)

Probably can find some exact info at these sites..or at least some emails or numbers to call, depending on which state waters you want to deploy in. 

http://myfwc.com/License/Permits_ArtificialReefs.htm

http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/where/artificial-reefs/protocol.cfm


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

If it were me I would permit them in Alabama. If you call Alabama they will drive to you, normally within a few hours of your call, and you are ready to go the next day. You don't have to go through 90% of the BS that Escambia County puts you through, and its not too much more of a run to drop them in Alabama waters. You run right over LAARS West while running to Alabama, so you might find some new spots while in route, and your reefs will be in much more productive waters. Just my $.02


----------

